# Driling Through Studs



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Stud punch if you have the room.

Carbide cutters work very well, just gotta keep em lubed up like everything else.

How many studs and holes? Like a ton of them or just a few?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I just use a step bit.


----------



## joesparky28 (Mar 12, 2015)

No room for a stud punch. I like the step bit idea. About 20-30 holes.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Buy a couple of these

Milwaukee 1-3/8 in. SHOCKWAVE IMPACT DUTY Hole Saw 










https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-1-3-8-in-SHOCKWAVE-IMPACT-DUTY-Hole-Saw-49-56-9830/204994423

And 50 of these 

Arlington SB13










http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/l...nt/non-metallic-bushings-for-metal-studs/SB13 

and you'll be done faster than what it took me to make this post.


----------



## raffcapz (Feb 8, 2019)

I usually use a stud punch where I can. If there's no room, I use a step bit on my impact for the lighter gauge stuff and a hole saw on a drill for the heavy gauge. Keep them lubed up or you'll be replacing them often (especially with the heavier gauge studs). I've also found the Milwaukee Quik-lok hole saw extensions come in handy for situations you have 2 studs close together. Its also come in handy for several other situations and fits my holehawg and auger for residential rough ins. 

PS i'd refrain from using any high torque drills on metal studs. If it catches, youll rip studs out of the wall lol.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

Greenlee Stud Punch


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Oxygen and Acetylene.


----------



## terras (Mar 11, 2020)

99cents said:


> I just use a step bit.



Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> I just use a step bit.





terras said:


> Yep


It's fine if you're just making a few holes but a step bit isn't really the right tool for the job, I bet I can talk you out of it. 

Step bits are slow for making holes, because you are actually making a series of holes - one for each step. 

Compared to a cutter, you make a lot more shavings mess with a step bit. Think about it, the whole slug you make with a cutter - that's all shavings with a step bit. 

Unless you're making a hole the max size of the step bit, you have to carefully stop at the right step to get the right size hole. If you don't get the right size, your bushing won't fit. 

Step bits are expensive and one of the most pilfered things on the job site. 

It's hard to find step bits with a hex shank that will work with an impact driver. The Milwaukee cutters are at HD and etc., and on the M18 impact make a nice short package that's easy to fit between studs and easy to put an extension on. 

A step bit still is a must to have around, it's by far the easiest way to enlarge an existing KO, and you can drill a bunch of different size holes with one bit, and I will admit I just get a kick out of watching them work, but then I am easily entertained.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

@splatz - I agree with your assessment, by the OP is only doing 30 holes. Now if he was doing several hundred or a thousand, then the stud punch is probably the best option; granted it cannot get to all the places you need, but then you are back to drilling just a few holes.

The issue with drilling with any bit, is often the framers only use one kelly screw and it is so easy to rip the stud out with anything that spins.

Cheers
John


----------



## Basttrax (Nov 15, 2013)

Step bit is my go to. Mostly because it’s always around. But I’ve used carbide cutters and they work great too (although a bit pricey)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Step bit is for making 1, maybe 2 holes. 

If you can't use a stud punch, then get some high quality hole saws and put them on the end of an extension bit. Depending on how many holes you've got, more than likely they'll be worthless by the end of the job.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

HertzHound said:


> Oxygen and Acetylene.


Or.... why not use a 12ga shotgun and shoot a pumpkin ball through 5 or 6 or more studs at a time? :detective::gunsmilie::gun_bandana:


----------

